# Cancellation of F35B



## Glider (Jan 8, 2006)

I am starting to read that the US have decided to cancel the F35B as a cost cutting measure which was going to replace the USMC Harriers, F18's and the RN Sea Harrier. 
My guess is that the USMC will be given the latest F18's to replace the early F18 and Harrier that are currently in service. However this leaves the RN with a problem, as the new carriers we are supposed to be ordering, are reliant on the F35B which could leave us with a carrier and no planes. I would hate us to have to buy the Rafael to replace the F35 but it would seem to be the only other option.

Its all a little galling as the UK have contributed £2Bn to the development costs and right now the US Government will not let us have access to all the software that is needed to update of in some cases maintain the F35A for the RAF. 

Has anyone else heard of this or am I totally off the mark which has happened before I will admit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2006)

Let us know where you're hearing this, I know a lot of people who work at Lockheed and they have not heard any of this..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2006)

I have not heard about the cancellation either.... Not good if its true...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 8, 2006)

the only news i can find is the Aussies are probably gonna halve there order and that PW is gonna be the sole engine supplier terminating competing engine designs from RR and GE


----------



## Glider (Jan 8, 2006)

There is a report in our paper that the Pentagon has put forward budget papers to Congress making the recommendation to cancel the P35B. Apparently Tony Blair has written a number of Letters to President Bush asking for him to reconsider but to no avail. 

The following link carries the story

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/ma...2818&view=DISPLAYCONTENT&grid=M3&targetRule=1


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

i'd heard this rumour before, but either way i wouldn't hold out for our two new super carriers, they haven't even been ordered yet.............


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 8, 2006)

I think you will find they have, and they are already behind schedule........
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4546742.stm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

well i was only a few weeks out...............


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see some of the build will at Barrow in Furness, might get some good piccies in the future.


----------



## Glider (Jan 8, 2006)

If they build them and right now that is looking like a big IF


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

I have actually heard quite a bit about the DoD talking about it in the Army papers over here, but they have not said that it was going to be cancelled. It was just talk about defence spending and what not.

I seriously doubt they will cancel it. There are a lot of contracts out that depend on this one.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

I hadn't heard of any cut on the F-35 programme. I have heard of U.S defence cuts though, as it's caused a stir in the big contractors in America such as Raytheon and Boeing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeap, basically what the article were talking about was that certain congressman wanted a cut in the funding ie. less F-35's or to completley cut the program. They argued and argued and I think the compromise was the cutting of the Comanche program.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2006)

Glider said:


> There is a report in our paper that the Pentagon has put forward budget papers to Congress making the recommendation to cancel the P35B. Apparently Tony Blair has written a number of Letters to President Bush asking for him to reconsider but to no avail.



Right now that doesn't mean much and more than likely you'll see move of that before a final production decision is made. Just because someone in the Pentagon made the recommendation to cut the program, it doesn't mean it will happen. There are a lot of congressman and senators promising their constituency jobs based on the F-35 contract. 

My bet is it will be built, its a matter of when and how many...

Let the political battles begin!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2006)

I do hope your right. I think the last French plane we bought was a Spad VII


----------



## LTARaptr (Feb 10, 2006)

Hell everyones makin' cut-backs, ford alone is terminating 30,000 jobs and the other auto makers are down-sizing also  . And a good few of them are just about to qualify for pension and other great things they were promised when they went to work in these companies .....and that's f'in wrong. Oh that's right it's the American way and that's even worse  .


----------

